# Figueres, PortLligat & Cadaques



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

A bit of my recent trip to see Salvatore Dali's place!

Cadaques



















Dali's garden, Portlligat




























Portlligat inlet










Dali museum Figueres


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Amazing pictures!! I had to study Dali at art college!! An interesting mind lol!!!! I thought you'd been quiet, thats why then. You've been away!

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> Amazing pictures!! I had to study Dali at art college!! An interesting mind lol!!!! I thought you'd been quiet, thats why then. You've been away!
> 
> Jo xxx


Thats me ............ in the bottom picture


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Thats me ............ in the bottom picture


My, that was a nasty fall off the ladder you must have had LOL!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Mame (Aug 8, 2008)

Brilliant, now on my list of places to visit.
Was fascinated with the exhibition in Barcelona 2 years ago.


----------

